# someone knows when I post anything



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

on our local Topix. The location is always another town/state. How can he know it' s me and how do I stop him from minding my business? I don't trust him at all and he is tech savvy, much more than I am. 

Wonder if he's tracking everything I read and post on, including this site? He delighted in telling me he knew it was me but would not tell me how he knew. Please help.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

He's probably just guessing when he sees something posted that matches your typing style. If you misspell particular words or if your sentences have a particular cadence, it can be spotted. Seems like a waste of time to me, but he evidently has a lot of time on his hands if he can go to that much trouble.

Then again, if you have a keylogger on your computer, it might be transmitting everything you do to him. You can scan for one with KL-Detector. http://dewasoft.com/privacy/kldetector.htm 

It says it's for XP and 2000, but it also works with Window 7.

You can also scan for problems with Malwarebytes anti-malware. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/malwarebytes-anti-malware/


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

homebody said:


> on our local Topix. The location is always another town/state. How can he know it' s me and how do I stop him from minding my business? I don't trust him at all and he is tech savvy, much more than I am.
> 
> Wonder if he's tracking everything I read and post on, including this site? He delighted in telling me he knew it was me but would not tell me how he knew. Please help.


 This discussion about Topix from a few years back might offer you some information of your wondering.

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/lexington-ky/TUJRTKUOS29QPQAL2


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

here is a Kim Komando article about how to use the KL Detector and clean your PC if needed.

http://www.komando.com/downloads/482/find-out-if-programs-are-recording-your-every-keystroke/all


----------

